# Zoe's Harness.......



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Is this how it should fit?
























































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















It would be best for you to mute the video...LMAO. I was loud..HAHAHA


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

it looks like it fits nice... and its beautious!!!!!!!!

yum. hahaha


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks Megan..lol

I have two super cute videos I'm gonna add to this thread. Their uploading now.


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

nice pics and harness


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i want vids!!!! heehee


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

There they are.........


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL
i love the videos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ps: i didnt mute you. hahaha


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

It looks great! We where shopping over at Tablerock today, gonna get harnesses, collars, drag sled everything! lol.. Cute videos!


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

Nice although I would have been scared of gettin carpet burn LOL


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

She did scream that her butt was hot...LMAO


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> She did scream that her butt was hot...LMAO


LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

It looks really nice on her.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Thank you Sharon!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

AWH! Lil Zoe looks so good! I love it!!! 

And LMFAO at those videos! Heres my dog...dragging my daughter...no big deal. LMFAO.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Hey it was her idea....LMAO


Plus why do you think I keep the kids around..lol..joking


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Whit that harness looks great on her, love the color and the videos are freakin funny.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

it looks great on her... and fits well, the back part is supposed to be a little bit more loose fitting, the bottom of the chest piece should fit right below the bone in her chest, it looks like it fits PERFECT

good lookin harness im sure it was worth the wait!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Great videos!!
It looks snug on the neck and just a bit snug I will pm Sara and have her look at it. uh good thing Zoe got a harness she is looking.... um..... a little thick


----------



## tablerock (Oct 15, 2009)

The neck looks fine. It looks like it is sitting slightly high in front, but from the action shots it look like it is pulling above the shoulders and not too tight around the front of the neck.

The true test will be when you get that dog on a track or in a true training environment to see how she reacts to it. As we talked last night...her hopping looks to be due to lack of training and will improve with time.

Have fun!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

I think she'll break out of the hopping in a different environment, and with a little more time. 

I taught Chino head down and he lowers his head down and seems more like a dig... But I don't have your dog I don't know what would work and what wouldnt.

I think she looks great! And if you dont mind me asking how old is Zoe and how much does your daughter weigh?(ballpark)


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

tablerock said:


> The neck looks fine. It looks like it is sitting slightly high in front, but from the action shots it look like it is pulling above the shoulders and not too tight around the front of the neck.
> 
> The true test will be when you get that dog on a track or in a true training environment to see how she reacts to it. As we talked last night...her hopping looks to be due to lack of training and will improve with time.
> 
> Have fun!


Thanks Sara! see you have to ask the pro


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

StaffyDaddy said:


> I think she'll break out of the hopping in a different environment, and with a little more time.
> 
> I taught Chino head down and he lowers his head down and seems more like a dig... But I don't have your dog I don't know what would work and what wouldnt.
> 
> I think she looks great! And if you dont mind me asking how old is Zoe and how much does your daughter weigh?(ballpark)


Zoe is 1.5. And my daughter weighs about 70ish pounds.

We have been trying with Zoe since she turned 1 year old. Nothing to hardcore but a few times a week. She has never pulled in the house so maybe that's why she was hopping...LMAO. She drags a tire outside and also has a wheeled cart that she pulls with.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> Zoe is 1.5. And my daughter weighs about 70ish pounds.
> 
> We have been trying with Zoe since she turned 1 year old. Nothing to hardcore but a few times a week. She has never pulled in the house so maybe that's why she was hopping...LMAO. She drags a tire outside and also has a wheeled cart that she pulls with.


I wanna get Chino a wheeled cart! So before this you were using an adjustable harness right? I ask because when I start Loca out I will just start her on an empty adj wp harness, and let her drag that around before any training starts

70 lbs sounds like a lot of deadweight on carpet, but then again it might be better grip than outside! She looked good pulling, just the hopping, but as stated before that should subside...

I bet your daughter had a hoot tho she was laughing a bunch!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Yeah we started with the adj harness but with the adj one all she did was drag a bit of chain because there is no padding on those. A friend of mine let me use one of his WP harnesses for the cart. The cart it's self only weighs about 30 lbs but it can support 1200lbs. In the beginning I was having her drag the tire on the sidewalk so that she would learn to stay on track. And it worked great. With the wheeled cart we go to a field and do it. 

Well I thought drag weight was double. So if I am correct it was about 140lbs. for just a few feet that's not anything bad for her. When I go to the lake she pulls her tire for awhile. The only problem with Zoe is she screams! When she sees the harness and once she is pulling she does this weird excitement scream...LMAO. I brought the harness to a vet appointment once and should it to Zoe so the vet could see. She didn't believe me...HAHAHA. She doing great at it and i think she truly loves it.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Awesome! Well if she loves it then that's what truly counts! Chino drools when he sees his wp harness, he loves to "work". Every time we go out to the duck pond, we tell him "do you wanna go to work" and his tail just shoots off...

Well 140 lbs I don't think is too much for a short distance. When you train her on the sidewalk, or anywhere outside, do you have her on lead or off? I have been training Chino to "work" on lead, so its like he's heeling but with his head down dragging the weight..


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I use a 30ft lead. Because when they do go to a real WP you can't hold the leash. I only use the lead so if she were to see another dog. If there is no dog Zoe will not move more than 10 feet from me. We started teaching her that at 9 weeks old.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I love the harness ~! shes so pretty ...

Question would you recommend starting with an adjustable?

Cuz I'm getting my pennies together for a TableRock order of a few things ...


----------



## tablerock (Oct 15, 2009)

whitney...what WPs are you going to that they allow you to hold the leash?


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Until their fully grown I would go for the adjustable one. Is it for Duece?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

performanceknls said:


> Great videos!!
> It looks snug on the neck and just a bit snug I will pm Sara and have her look at it. uh good thing Zoe got a harness she is looking.... um..... a little thick


Lisa! You know Whitney and I like us some thick bitches! hahahahaha


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

tablerock said:


> whitney...what WPs are you going to that they allow you to hold the leash?


I ment "can't"

LMAO


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Lisa! You know Whitney and I like us some thick bitches! hahahahaha


I know....But can you believe she called my dog FAT....LMAO

Made me sad....


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> Until their fully grown I would go for the adjustable one. Is it for Duece?


yes Roxie ....


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

DueceAddicTed said:


> yes Roxie ....


Oh then you can just go ahead and get him a regular wp harness. The only reason you want the adjustable ones is because their still growing.


----------



## tablerock (Oct 15, 2009)

Deuce,
Yes, the adjustable harness is not meant to carry any weight while training, but to acustom the dog to having something behind them and to carry that something from the proper angles.
If your dog is full grown I would suggest a custom fit weight pull harness.


----------

